# measuring for controls



## THUMPER144 (Feb 5, 2015)

Never measured for controls before.....from what I've read, "Measure from control along unobstructed cable routing to center of outboard. Add four feet to allow for loop which provides unrestricted engine move ment. Round up to next whole foot and order required cable part number. (Last two digits of cable part number equal cable length in feet.)"

Does everyone do it like this? Is this the best way for jets? Also, should I do anything differently since my transom is 27" and the sides are 20"? Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 6, 2015)

Are you talking about the shift and throttle cable? I know that's how it was done years ago. I don't have any loops in mine. Mine just run straight from the console to the outboard. There is enough at the outboard to make the turn.


----------



## dearl (Feb 6, 2015)

I measure form the center of the console to the gunwale, along the gunwale to the rear of the boat, then from the gunwale to the motor, then I add 2-3 feet, depends on the height of the console and motor. Always go longer, shifter cables are alittle more forgiven then steering cables.


----------



## THUMPER144 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes. Controls for throttle and shift. I've never seen the loop at the outboard but am thinking its a good idea.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a loop


----------

